# Celebrating HINDI DAY today!!



## Tech&ME (Sep 14, 2011)

Happy HINDI DAY to all of you forum members!

Today INDIA is celebrating HINDI DAY to mark this day as the Official Language was adopted on 14th September 1949.

For more details members can visit :  here


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2011)

Really? Didnt know this 
Anyways, happy Hindi day to all!


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 14, 2011)

Happy hindi day today !

Tomorrow is Engg day


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2011)

Hindi day...reminds me of our song "Saare Jaha se accha.."
where there is a line "Hindi hain Hum -- 2"


happy hindi day to all


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2011)

Hindi divas ki subhkamnaye


----------



## Tenida (Sep 14, 2011)

Hindi divas ki hardik  subhkamnaye


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2011)

*हिंदी दिवस की शुभकामनाऐ !* :-d
मेरी कामना है की टी-दी-ऍफ़ ऐसे ही फलता फूलता रहे!


----------



## jsjs (Sep 14, 2011)

Hindi divas mangalmay ho, tdf ki unnatti ho


----------



## Skud (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah, our office is also celebrating it today.


----------



## Alok (Sep 22, 2011)

तो हिन्दी अब मात्र एक दिवस तक सीमित है ।


----------



## Joker (Sep 22, 2011)

English and Hindi are the official languages of the Central govt.


----------



## Skud (Sep 22, 2011)

These days there's too much pressure to work in Hindi. We are feeling lost.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 23, 2011)

^^why so? You should be happy working in hindi


----------



## Skud (Sep 23, 2011)

I am from Group C Area. Never studied anything in Hindi. What would be in a single line and single minute in English takes an hour or so in Hindi - first to jot down what to write, and then actually typing it.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 23, 2011)

@ skud

App kaha se ho bhai ?


----------



## Skud (Sep 23, 2011)

Kolkata.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Sep 23, 2011)

Hindi divas ki bahot saari subhkamnaye TDF members ke lye!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 23, 2011)

@Skud- I agree *typing* in hindi takes time to learn (although i have seen agreement typers typing in hindi without seeing keybed  ) But translation is not that difficult


----------



## Vyom (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, thanks to Google Transliterate I don't have to worry about taking time to learn typing in Hindi!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 24, 2011)

^^ Thats cool


----------



## Skud (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Vineet. Rep++.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the rep.  But if you liked Google Transliterate, I have something more too, which is more awesome.
Type in Hindi using transliteration bookmarklet

Using the above link, you can set a bookmark. And *wherever** you want to write in Hindi, just click the Bookmark, and start writing!
Also, when you want to stop writing in Hindi, just click the bookmark again, and it will get disable.

Thanks Google for providing such Awesome features! 

*wherever means in any text box on any website. It may not work for writing in Hindi in any other application other than browser, although I havn't tried!


----------



## Skud (Sep 24, 2011)

Superb. Unfortunately, can't rep you anymore.


----------

